# Another bulb combo thread - 4 x T5HO



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi can anyone please recommend a bulb combo to use with a quad fixture over a 20 gal Tall tank?


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

2 super blue by kz, geiseman actinic plus and aqua science duo is one.

Another is 2 super blue, fiji purple aqua science duo

A third is 3 super blue and Aqua science duo.

You can also use a KZ new gen in place of the aqua science if you want more white than blue.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Greg, you should probably specify if you prefer; Whiter light, super blue light, or a balanced light. Otherwise suggestions will be all over the place.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

That is why i gave him three that i have tried. Second combo is the whitest looking combo. Third combo is the bluest and the first combo is in the middle which I am currently running now. Ran the third combo for a bit but once I tried mixing different bulbs I really like the first combo the best. Not to blue and not to white.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions.

In regards to my preference - I am a complete newb at SW, was basically wondering if there's sort of a standard configuration that's good to start with.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Standard configuration for a four bulb would be two 10000 k daytime bulbs and two actinic bulbs. The aqua science duo is rated at 17500k The super blues are rated at 20000k and here is the description of the Giesseman pure actinic: Actinic pure is the latest of the latest T5 tubes.It is not as blue as the Actinic Plus and has a pure actinic sprectrum for the ultimate in fluorescence from your corals. The problem with actinic buls is they have a very low par rating. The nice thing with the blue bulbs is they make the corals pop and have a high par value. The duo bulbs give you a combination of white and blue light so you need to mix things up to see what you like as a look. I suggest getting a couple extra bulbs and mixing them, placement and type to see what you like best.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the details, and that sounds good - to get extra bulbs to play with.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

greg... making the switch??? we planted folks will miss u =( lol I thought about it too. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Greg_o said:


> Thanks for the details, and that sounds good - to get extra bulbs to play with.


Differant locations in the light unit as well as differant bulb combo will change how things look. Just need to play around and then stick with what you like.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> greg... making the switch??? we planted folks will miss u =( lol I thought about it too. Let me know how it goes.


Not really switching, just trying this out for a change. Who needs a bank account anyways right?! Still loving my freshwater fish plants and shrimps. Will let you know how it goes for sure!



kies1 said:


> Differant locations in the light unit as well as differant bulb combo will change how things look. Just need to play around and then stick with what you like.


I love it - with SW even the lighting configurations gets real complicated, real fast!


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Not real complicated it took me about 6 differant bulb combo's and placements before i found what i really like. What looks good to one may not to another so these are just suggestions to help you get the look you want. I prefer more of a bluer looking tank than white. Others don't.


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

I tried this 4 bulb combo suggested on another forum and really like it:

1. KZ New Generation
2. blue plus
3. Puple Plus
4. blue plus


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Who sells KZ lamps? You guys are making me want to try them


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

carmenh said:


> Who sells KZ lamps? You guys are making me want to try them


Oakville Reef Gallery, large selection of all manufacturers bulbs.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Omis said:


> I tried this 4 bulb combo suggested on another forum and really like it:
> 
> 1. KZ New Generation
> 2. Aquablue plus
> ...


The aquablue plus are a 15k bulb if I am not mistaken but are pretty white.. If you want a more bluish tank go with the kz super blue. Softer colour as well and does not seem to wash out the colours of the corals. Problem is they are hard to get. I ended up with a aqua science duo and I love what this bulb does for the colours in the tank. It is rated at 17500 k but burns a little whiter. How do you like the kz new gen?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, I just realized I was being blonde  I've got some KZ's from ORG in my current set up. Don't know what I was thinking...or IF I was thinking 



kies1 said:


> Oakville Reef Gallery, large selection of all manufacturers bulbs.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

carmenh said:


> LOL, I just realized I was being blonde  I've got some KZ's from ORG in my current set up. Don't know what I was thinking...or IF I was thinking


Now that is funny, how do you like the KZ's and what are you running?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Right now I've got (front to back)

ATI Blue +
ATI Aquablue Special
KZ Super Blue 
KZ Fiji Purple
D&D Actinic +
ATI Blue +

I've switched out the front 4 over the last few weeks; the back 2 I haven't done yet but I already have on hand. They are 2 more KZ Super Blues. LOL, I just went with Joe's recommendation, cuz I always get them all mixed up unless I write them down, and I didn't have my notes when I got there 
It doesn't look bad right now, but I'm hoping the last 2 give things a little more pop. I often get comments that it looks great but I think things look a little washed out...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

For people in GTA proper, SUM carries KZ too .

Super Blue and Fiji Purple my fav bulbs. One day I'll change one of my tanks to just those 2.


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

kies1 said:


> The aquablue plus are a 15k bulb if I am not mistaken but are pretty white.. If you want a more bluish tank go with the kz super blue. Softer colour as well and does not seem to wash out the colours of the corals. Problem is they are hard to get. I ended up with a aqua science duo and I love what this bulb does for the colours in the tank. It is rated at 17500 k but burns a little whiter. How do you like the kz new gen?


Oh yes my mistake, that should be ati blue plus only. So its:

1. KZ New Generation
2. ATI blue plus
3. ATI Purple Plus
4. ATI blue plus

I bought mine from goreef.com


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Omis said:


> Oh yes my mistake, that should be ati blue plus only. So its:
> 
> 1. KZ New Generation
> 2. ATI blue plus
> ...


you should switch out the blue plus with super blues it will be much nicer


----------

